# Looking in the Chicago burb area



## JacktheRabbit (Jan 25, 2002)

Hello,

I am considering looking for another game for the weekends for myself.

I am in the Chicago NW burbs and if possible would like to stick to that area. I live about 5 minutes away from Games Plus in Mt Prospect. If you are from Chicago and game then you know right where I am talking about 

If anyone has a weekend game and they are looking for players then drop me a line or an email.

Thanks


----------



## JacktheRabbit (Jan 30, 2002)

Hit with a bumper car.


----------

